# Topics > Word processing, natural language processing > Machine translation >  Skype Translator, Microsoft Corporation, Redmond, Washington, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Microsoft Corporation

Home page - skype.com/uk/features/skype-translator

Skype Translator on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

Skype Translator: Breaking down language barriers 

 Published on May 27, 2014




> Peter Lee, Microsoft Research corporate vice president, shares insights and a sneak peek into the Skype Translator, derived from decades of research in speech-recognition, automatic-translation, and machine-learning technologies. Skype Translator is being developed jointly by the Skype and Microsoft Research teams, and combines voice and IM technologies with Microsoft Translator along with neural-network-based speech recognition to deliver near-real-time cross-lingual communication. With the Skype Translator, we're one step closer to universal communications across language barriers, enabling people to connect in ways never before possible. In Lee's words, "It's truly magical."

----------


## Airicist

Skype Translator demo from WPC 2014 

 Published on Sep 4, 2014




> Watch a live demonstration of speech to speech translation using Skype Translator at WPC 2014. Skype Translator is one of the newest innovations derived from decades of research in speech-recognition, automatic-translation, and machine-learning technologies. It is being developed jointly by Skype, and the Microsoft Translator team within Microsoft Research.

----------


## Airicist

Skype Translator preview opens the classroom to the world 

Published on Dec 15, 2014




> We recently previewed Skype Translator to two elementary school classes—one in Washington and one in Mexico City. A few rounds of “Mystery Classroom” was all it took for these students to discover the potential of Translator to break down language barriers and bring people together.

----------


## Airicist

Skype Translator: Behind the Scenes 

Published on Dec 15, 2014

"Skype Translator – How it Works"

by Skype Team
December 15, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Skype Translator breaks through the language barrier 

Published on Dec 15, 2014




> Real-time speech translation goes live on Skype, Facebook dumps Bing search, Runtastic creates a virtual workout, and you can order a custom-fit 3D printed dress.

----------


## Airicist

Hands On: Skype Translator

Published on May 13, 2015

----------


## Airicist

How to use Skype Translator

Published on Oct 1, 2015




> This short video shows how anyone on a Windows PC, Windows-run laptop or Surface tablet can easily turn on Skype Translator. You need to have the updated Skype for Windows app though! www.skype.com/download 
> 
> Skype Translator breaks down language barriers with 6 spoken languages and over 50 instant message languages. The Translator technology is built on world-class machine learning technology that gets smarter with usage. So when you do want to translate voice or video calls, remember to use your headphones and speak clearly and deliberately.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Skype breaks the language barrier with real-time translation for mobile and landline calls"

by Mix
December 12, 2016

----------

